# WTF are these fucking spigots doing here



## L.K.Eder

but now, that they are here..

which one would you choose?

short and small? with horns?

i'd definitely take TBG06.


----------



## Article 15

Nice subtle gun imagery.

So much for libs and their "civility."  

Hypocrites.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Article 15 said:


> Nice subtle gun imagery.
> 
> So much for libs and their "civility."
> 
> Hypocrites.



No, you are the hypocrite.


----------



## Article 15

L.K.Eder said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice subtle gun imagery.
> 
> So much for libs and their "civility."
> 
> Hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are the hypocrite.
Click to expand...


no YOU


----------



## Ravi

If you call spigots spigots, then YOU are the hater.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Article 15 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice subtle gun imagery.
> 
> So much for libs and their "civility."
> 
> Hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are the hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no YOU
Click to expand...


you are the hypocrite as 
i have demonstrated earlier.
therefore you are a MORON.


----------



## Ravi

L.K.Eder said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are the hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are the hypocrite as
> i have demonstrated earlier.
> therefore you are a MORON.
Click to expand...

Don't forget to neg him.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ravi said:


> If you call spigots spigots, then YOU are the hater.




some spigots are useful. you just need to shut them up after enough wine/beer dispensation or it will make a mess all over the place.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ravi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are the hypocrite as
> i have demonstrated earlier.
> therefore you are a MORON.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget to neg him.
Click to expand...



sorry i am out of rep. i negged all the newbs with less than 15 posts for not linking to a source.


----------



## L.K.Eder

L.K.Eder said:


> but now, that they are here..
> 
> which one would you choose?
> 
> short and small? with horns?
> 
> i'd definitely take TBG06.




arts & crafts?

and this is the second thread about this.

clearly you are "a fucking idiot".

i have no time for this.


----------



## Ravi

death panels! dontcha think?? doncha???

libturd


----------



## Valerie

Typical spigot bigot...Sad!


----------



## Trajan

L.K.Eder said:


> but now, that they are here..
> 
> which one would you choose?
> 
> short and small? with horns?
> 
> i'd definitely take TBG06.



there is no "TBG06".....this is a nefarious plot intended to level down forum member's cognitive dissonance.The old adaptive preference formation ploy..... sorry , but homey don't play dat.


----------



## Madeline

I bet those spigots are union made.  I am not having that crap in my house!  Fuck unions...gimme a spigot made in China, by good, old fashioned slave labor.


----------



## L.K.Eder

under sharia law, spigot-wielding thugs will cut off your head.

i am jut here to inform you about that fact, not to fearmongrel.

read more about this on

thereligionofpieceofmyass.com.

oh, and please to be fair to other posters: stay on topic.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Trajan said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but now, that they are here..
> 
> which one would you choose?
> 
> short and small? with horns?
> 
> i'd definitely take TBG06.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no "TBG06".....this is a nefarious plot intended to level down forum member's cognitive dissonance.The old adaptive preference formation ploy..... sorry , but homey don't play dat.
Click to expand...



you can't see TBG06?

fucking MSM


----------



## Madeline

They'll have to act fast.  I'm dying on March 15th.


----------



## L.K.Eder

i actually think spigots are unconstitutional.

if they were, the founding fathers or at least the founding uncles would have mentioned them.


----------



## Ravi

Fabian statist progressive socialized commies love spigots therefore spigots are not something libertarian authoritarians embrace.


----------



## Madeline

If you dun stop talk trash about spigot haters, I may have to hit you, you useless, leftwingnut POS commie.

Now kiss my ass so I will allow you to continue to post here.


----------



## Nosmo King

I prefer taps, faucets and valves to the common spigot.  It's a condition I'm hoping will soon be a diagnosable disorder so some therapy can be prescribed and paid for with what's left of my health care plan.


----------



## L.K.Eder

can't we all get along?

ps. i am a buddhist. don't kill me.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Nosmo King said:


> I prefer taps, faucets and valves to the common spigot.  It's a condition I'm hoping will soon be a diagnosable disorder so some therapy can be prescribed and paid for with what's left of my health care plan.




elitist.


----------



## L.K.Eder

6% of spigots are actually leaky faucets.


----------



## goldcatt

L.K.Eder said:


> i actually think spigots are unconstitutional.
> 
> if they were, the founding fathers or at least the founding uncles would have mentioned them.



You must be a progressive recessive commie socialist fascist spigot lover! You hate the constitution and want terrorists to build a lemonade stand in my backyard.


----------



## Nosmo King

L.K.Eder said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer taps, faucets and valves to the common spigot.  It's a condition I'm hoping will soon be a diagnosable disorder so some therapy can be prescribed and paid for with what's left of my health care plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elitist.
Click to expand...

Your point of view is always in flux.  It's a lead pipe cinch you will blow a gasket over this.  I hate to elbow you out of the way like this, but the description fits you to a tee.

How many plumbing puns can you come up with before you had a cup of coffee?


----------



## L.K.Eder

incoming new fact.

hitler liked spigots.

proof here:


----------



## L.K.Eder

Nosmo King said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer taps, faucets and valves to the common spigot.  It's a condition I'm hoping will soon be a diagnosable disorder so some therapy can be prescribed and paid for with what's left of my health care plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elitist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your point of view is always in flux.  It's a lead pipe cinch you will blow a gasket over this.  I hate to elbow you out of the way like this, but the description fits you to a tee.
> 
> How many plumbing puns can you come up with before you had a cup of coffee?
Click to expand...


now all we need is a manifold. and a crack pipe.


----------



## Ravi

Epic meltdown! 

I've never seen LK crying like a leaky spigot before and I have to say it is the bestest evah!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ravi said:


> Epic meltdown!
> 
> I've never seen LK crying like a leaky spigot before and I have to say it is the bestest evah!



it is you who is melting down.
negged for lying.


----------



## Ravi

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Epic meltdown!
> 
> I've never seen LK crying like a leaky spigot before and I have to say it is the bestest evah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is you who is melting down.
> negged for lying.
Click to expand...

I am keeping copies of all your posts so I may post them again and again as proof that you are stalking me!

Do not speak to me again or I will take legal action.


----------



## Big Fitz

Spigot Bigots.

Ya'll are a buncha spigots...


----------



## goldcatt

Whining about whining while whining you're a whining whiner is still whining. Whiner.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ravi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Epic meltdown!
> 
> I've never seen LK crying like a leaky spigot before and I have to say it is the bestest evah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is you who is melting down.
> negged for lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am keeping copies of all your posts so I may post them again and again as proof that you are stalking me!
> 
> Do not speak to me again or I will take legal action.
Click to expand...



you are morally and intellectually bankrupt.


you are dismissed.

i now have to dance on a not yet dead woman's grave.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Buncha drips posting in this here thread.


----------



## Ravi

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is you who is melting down.
> negged for lying.
> 
> 
> 
> I am keeping copies of all your posts so I may post them again and again as proof that you are stalking me!
> 
> Do not speak to me again or I will take legal action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are morally and intellectually bankrupt.
> 
> 
> you are dismissed.
> 
> i now have to dance on a not yet dead woman's grave.
Click to expand...

Semantics. When a liberal dweeb thumb sucker plays semantics it means I win. Well, I always win against you pussies without even trying.

Now, where's my fucking beer? *hic*


----------



## L.K.Eder

Zoom-boing said:


> Buncha drips posting in this here thread.



steady dripping will vhere is da storn?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ravi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am keeping copies of all your posts so I may post them again and again as proof that you are stalking me!
> 
> Do not speak to me again or I will take legal action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are morally and intellectually bankrupt.
> 
> 
> you are dismissed.
> 
> i now have to dance on a not yet dead woman's grave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Semantics. When a liberal dweeb thumb sucker plays semantics it means I win. Well, I always win against you pussies without even trying.
> 
> Now, where's my fucking beer? *hic*
Click to expand...


fail.

care to try again?

push the spigot, beer will appear.


----------



## Ravi

If there were no black people in America there would be no black people in America.

Something to think about.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ravi said:


> If there were no black people in America there would be no black people in America.
> 
> Something to think about.


----------



## Big Fitz

Colonel Spigot is upset with your spigotry.


----------



## Valerie

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there were no black people in America there would be no black people in America.
> 
> Something to think about.
Click to expand...


----------



## Big Fitz

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there were no black people in America there would be no black people in America.
> 
> Something to think about.
Click to expand...

If there were no black people in America, would there be any African Americans?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Big Fitz said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there were no black people in America there would be no black people in America.
> 
> Something to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If there were no black people in America, would there be any African Americans?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

L.K.Eder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are morally and intellectually bankrupt.
> 
> 
> you are dismissed.
> 
> i now have to dance on a not yet dead woman's grave.
> 
> 
> 
> Semantics. When a liberal dweeb thumb sucker plays semantics it means I win. Well, I always win against you pussies without even trying.
> 
> Now, where's my fucking beer? *hic*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fail.
> 
> care to try again?
> 
> push the spigot, beer will appear.
Click to expand...


Fuck you, leftwingnut pusswad.  You want to dance bitch? Name your argument. I will smite any argument you can make only using one finger to type with. In fact I will play the part of a leftwingnut pusswad. 

I will forget I made this challenge after I hit " submit reply".


----------



## Big Fitz

Finding an excuse to post non-sensical lolcats for entertainment value...

Priceless.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ravi said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Semantics. When a liberal dweeb thumb sucker plays semantics it means I win. Well, I always win against you pussies without even trying.
> 
> Now, where's my fucking beer? *hic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fail.
> 
> care to try again?
> 
> push the spigot, beer will appear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you, leftwingnut pusswad.  You want to dance bitch? Name your argument. I will smite any argument you can make only using one finger to type with. In fact I will play the part of a leftwingnut pusswad.
> 
> I will forget I made this challenge after I hit " submit reply".
Click to expand...


ah, you pushed the piss&vinegar dispensing spigot.

a popular selection.

i name my argument..















Cock Bros


----------



## goldcatt

Cock bros? Eh?


----------



## L.K.Eder

goldcatt said:


> Cock bros? Eh?




a clear example of voter caging.


----------



## Ravi

The Cock Bros only want what is best for America...the end of collective bargaining.


----------



## Ravi

Hating someone for hatting is clearly bigoted.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Ravi said:


> Hating someone for hatting is clearly bigoted.



that mad hatter obstructs the spigot view.

thank god it's friday.


----------



## Anguille

Ich bin ein spigoter.


----------



## Madeline

I dun want my neighbor to install union made spigots.  I just know if they do, my plumbing will break and I will lose my sexual prowess.

Which is awesome, as you all can tell.


----------



## dilloduck

I got your spigot right here, baby. Don't hate it because it's been mutilated.


----------



## L.K.Eder

farrah faucet for president!


----------



## Ravi

Her spigot ran dry.


----------



## Valerie

Ravi said:


> Her spigot ran dry.


----------



## Valerie

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her spigot ran dry.
Click to expand...




Ooh, my bad.     Poor Farrah...I was laughing at your hat...


----------



## Madeline

You hatter, Valerie.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her spigot ran dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, my bad.     Poor Farrah...I was laughing at your hat...
Click to expand...


leave farrah alone.


obama is gaddafi's secret lover.

formerly secret, i must say. their relationship was recently discovered by serious people and leaked on this board.


----------



## Madeline

L.K.Eder said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, my bad.     Poor Farrah...I was laughing at your hat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> leave farrah alone.
> 
> 
> obama is gaddafi's secret lover.
> 
> formerly secret, i must say. their relationship was recently discovered by serious people and leaked on this board.
Click to expand...


Leaked?  Are you serious?

That information poured forth like a broken water main.


----------



## Valerie

Madeline said:


> You hatter, Valerie.





Why do you hate hats?


----------



## Anguille

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her spigot ran dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, my bad.  Poor Farrah...I was laughing at your hat...
Click to expand...

 Isn't that actually a snood?


----------



## Ravi

L.K.Eder said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, my bad.     Poor Farrah...I was laughing at your hat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> leave farrah alone.
> 
> 
> obama is gaddafi's secret lover.
> 
> formerly secret, i must say. their relationship was recently discovered by serious people and leaked on this board.
Click to expand...

Yes...I read that. It makes me very angry. Especially the part about Obama wearing a Farrah wig during their trysts.


----------



## Anguille

I find this thread awfully draining.


----------



## Madeline

Anguille said:


> I find this thread awfully draining.



Whoops.  My bad.

Sorry, try again.

I am not able to follow that, Anguille.  There seems to be no air behind water in my brain.


----------



## Valerie

L.K.Eder said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, my bad.     Poor Farrah...I was laughing at your hat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> leave farrah alone.
> 
> 
> obama is gaddafi's secret lover.
> 
> formerly secret, i must say. their relationship was recently discovered by serious people and leaked on this board.
Click to expand...




  Don't ask  me, I heard Gaddaffi is secretly Gene Simmons.


----------



## Ravi

Anguille said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, my bad.  Poor Farrah...I was laughing at your hat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that actually a snood?
Click to expand...

Don't be ridiculous. It is a puffy slouchy hat.


----------



## Anguille

Valerie said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, my bad.  Poor Farrah...I was laughing at your hat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leave farrah alone.
> 
> 
> obama is gaddafi's secret lover.
> 
> formerly secret, i must say. their relationship was recently discovered by serious people and leaked on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask me, I heard Gaddaffi is secretly Gene Simmons.
Click to expand...

Colbert said he was a Lionel Ritchie impersonator.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Anguille said:


> I find this thread awfully draining.



yeah, it could feature more couplings involving bib and sink cock bros.

but if you don't like it, you can move to somalia.


----------



## Madeline

L.K.Eder said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this thread awfully draining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it could feature more couplings involving bib and sink cock bros.
> 
> but if you don't like it, you can move to somalia.
Click to expand...


Why is this thread in the Arts & Crafts forum, L.K.?  What did you expect would happen when you posted it here?

You whinning, snivelling, leftwingnut shit.


----------



## dilloduck

I think someones P-trap is clogged.


----------



## Article 15

This thread doesn't belong in Arts & Crafts anymore and I doubt the OP really intended it to be about Arts & Crafts in the first place.  How stupid do you have to be where starting a thread in the wrong forum is funny to you?  It's not.  Why can't some people grow up?


----------



## dilloduck

Anguille said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, my bad.  Poor Farrah...I was laughing at your hat...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't that actually a snood?
Click to expand...


I hate people who say snood and even people who know what a snood is.

It's just wrong


----------



## L.K.Eder

Madeline said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this thread awfully draining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it could feature more couplings involving bib and sink cock bros.
> 
> but if you don't like it, you can move to somalia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is this thread in the Arts & Crafts forum, L.K.?  What did you expect would happen when you posted it here?
> 
> You whinning, snivelling, leftwingnut shit.
Click to expand...


it is you who is the whinning snivelling leftwingnut shit.



ah, the plump no you's are relaxing. no arts & craft involved at all.

so, i expected this thread to be about spigots, and their purpose in daily life.

i was hoping it would evolve into a nature vs nurture debate.

but then it was derailed by "a fucking idiot".


----------



## Article 15

Well damn, Maddie ...

Yeah it takes me a while to write my posts sometimes


----------



## L.K.Eder

Article 15 said:


> This thread doesn't belong in Arts & Crafts anymore and I doubt the OP really intended it to be about Arts & Crafts in the first place.  How stupid do you have to be where starting a thread in the wrong forum is funny to you?  It's not.  Why can't some people grow up?



you sound bitter and consumed, and bitter.

continue injecting hashish into your veins.


----------



## Valerie

dilloduck said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, my bad.  Poor Farrah...I was laughing at your hat...
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that actually a snood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate people who say snood and even people who know what a snood is.
> 
> It's just wrong
Click to expand...


----------



## Anguille

Ravi said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, my bad.  Poor Farrah...I was laughing at your hat...
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that actually a snood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be ridiculous. It is a puffy slouchy hat.
Click to expand...

 No need to beret me!!


----------



## Ravi

Here is what I have learned from this thread.

It is wrong to call spigots spigots.
Because when you call spigots spigots you are being a spigot.
And then we will call you out for being a spigot that calls spigots spigots.

In other words, it is acceptable to call you a spigot for calling spigots spigots but it is unacceptable for you to call spigots spigots (because that's spigoted).


----------



## Article 15

Spigeddaboutit.


----------



## Ravi

Anguille said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that actually a snood?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous. It is a puffy slouchy hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to beret me!!
Click to expand...

 Beret? Not even cloche.


----------



## dilloduck

Ravi said:


> Here is what I have learned from this thread.
> 
> It is wrong to call spigots spigots.
> Because when you call spigots spigots you are being a spigot.
> And then we will call you out for being a spigot that calls spigots spigots.
> 
> In other words, it is acceptable to call you a spigot for calling spigots spigots but it is unacceptable for you to call spigots spigots (because that's spigoted).




I knew you will still get it wrong. You do that just to piss me off don't you ?


----------



## Anguille

Ravi said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous. It is a puffy slouchy hat.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to beret me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beret? Not even cloche.
Click to expand...

 Please!! I hood what you said.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Anguille said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that actually a snood?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous. It is a puffy slouchy hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to beret me!!
Click to expand...


*Ladies, a friendly reminder. This thread is about spigots. I gave you all some leeway and let it stray to faucets, sinks, and cocks. This is all plumbing related. Your headgear talk is clearly not unified with the overall concept of this thread. Please be fair to the other posters. If you can't do that, you will be forced to use this headgear.*


----------



## Ravi

Anguille said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to beret me!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beret? Not even cloche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please!! I hood what you said.
Click to expand...

 I bonnet say what you claim.


----------



## Anguille

L.K.Eder said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous. It is a puffy slouchy hat.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to beret me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Ladies, a friendly reminder. This thread is about spigots. I gave you all some leeway and let it stray to faucets, sinks, and cocks. This is all plumbing related. Your headgear talk is clearly not unified with the overall concept of this thread. Please be fair to the other posters. If you can't do that, you will be forced to use this headgear.*
Click to expand...

 Thanks for the re-cap.


----------



## Ravi

L.K.Eder said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous. It is a puffy slouchy hat.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to beret me!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Ladies, a friendly reminder. This thread is about spigots. I gave you all some leeway and let it stray to faucets, sinks, and cocks. This is all plumbing related. Your headgear talk is clearly not unified with the overall concept of this thread. Please be fair to the other posters. If you can't do that, you will be forced to use this headgear.*
Click to expand...

 Please accept my heartfelt apologies. Derby not beanie me, it won't happen again!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Anguille said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to beret me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ladies, a friendly reminder. This thread is about spigots. I gave you all some leeway and let it stray to faucets, sinks, and cocks. This is all plumbing related. Your headgear talk is clearly not unified with the overall concept of this thread. Please be fair to the other posters. If you can't do that, you will be forced to use this headgear.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the re-cap.
Click to expand...



enough is enough!

i hat it with these spigots, you shit birds.

i want the motherfucking spigots of the motherfucking 


hey that dog as a puffy tail.


----------



## Valerie

L.K.Eder said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ladies, a friendly reminder. This thread is about spigots. I gave you all some leeway and let it stray to faucets, sinks, and cocks. This is all plumbing related. Your headgear talk is clearly not unified with the overall concept of this thread. Please be fair to the other posters. If you can't do that, you will be forced to use this headgear.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the re-cap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> enough is enough!
> 
> i hat it with these spigots, you shit birds.
> 
> i want the *motherfucking spigots *of the xxxxxxx
> 
> hey that dog as a puffy tail.
Click to expand...




No family!


----------



## Article 15

L.K.Eder said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread doesn't belong in Arts & Crafts anymore and I doubt the OP really intended it to be about Arts & Crafts in the first place.  How stupid do you have to be where starting a thread in the wrong forum is funny to you?  It's not.  Why can't some people grow up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sound bitter and consumed, and bitter.
> 
> continue injecting hashish into your veins.
Click to expand...


The only veins you like are throbbing on a big cock.


----------



## Ravi

Valerie said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the re-cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enough is enough!
> 
> i hat it with these spigots, you shit birds.
> 
> i want the *motherfucking spigots *of the xxxxxxx
> 
> hey that dog as a puffy tail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No family!
Click to expand...

Homburg! Admin can do whatever they please!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Article 15 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread doesn't belong in Arts & Crafts anymore and I doubt the OP really intended it to be about Arts & Crafts in the first place.  How stupid do you have to be where starting a thread in the wrong forum is funny to you?  It's not.  Why can't some people grow up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sound bitter and consumed, and bitter.
> 
> continue injecting hashish into your veins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only veins you like are throbbing on a big cock.
Click to expand...


yeah, asshole15. you have no class.

you'd like to dance on my grave, too?


typical librul hippocrypt.


----------



## Article 15

L.K.Eder said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sound bitter and consumed, and bitter.
> 
> continue injecting hashish into your veins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only veins you like are throbbing on a big cock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, asshole15. you have no class.
> 
> you'd like to dance on my grave, too?
> 
> 
> typical librul hippocrypt.
Click to expand...


You and who else izz gona make me dance on your grave, asshole man?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Article 15 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only veins you like are throbbing on a big cock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, asshole15. you have no class.
> 
> you'd like to dance on my grave, too?
> 
> 
> typical librul hippocrypt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and who else izz gona make me dance on your grave, asshole man?
Click to expand...


as i thought, you will tap dance on my grave, and not even wait until i am in there.

i think you are gay, because you have a man in your avatar.

that's my story and i am sticking to it.


----------



## Article 15

L.K.Eder said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, asshole15. you have no class.
> 
> you'd like to dance on my grave, too?
> 
> 
> typical librul hippocrypt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and who else izz gona make me dance on your grave, asshole man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as i thought, you will tap dance on my grave, and not even wait until i am in there.
> 
> i think you are gay, because you have a man in your avatar.
> 
> that's my story and i am sticking to it.
Click to expand...


Anyone else Notice how Silent Certain liberals are When one Of Their Own is using Gay as a Pejorative?


----------



## Ravi

Article 15 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and who else izz gona make me dance on your grave, asshole man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as i thought, you will tap dance on my grave, and not even wait until i am in there.
> 
> i think you are gay, because you have a man in your avatar.
> 
> that's my story and i am sticking to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else Notice how Silent Certain liberals are When one Of Their Own is using Gay as a Pejorative?
Click to expand...

I think you should condemn him over it. Start several threads and hound him until he is banned. You will look good in everyone's eyes.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Article 15 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and who else izz gona make me dance on your grave, asshole man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as i thought, you will tap dance on my grave, and not even wait until i am in there.
> 
> i think you are gay, because you have a man in your avatar.
> 
> that's my story and i am sticking to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone else Notice how Silent Certain liberals are When one Of Their Own is using Gay as a Pejorative?
> 
> 
> 
> sleaze
Click to expand...


it is prejoritive. i learned this on this board. christ, liberals are fucking idiots.


----------



## Jeremy




----------



## L.K.Eder

spigots can be useful.

 i like spigots.


----------



## Jeremy

Look at this dumb fucking ghetto spigot. Can you believe this shit? I mean seriously?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Jeremy said:


> Look at this dumb fucking ghetto spigot. Can you believe this shit? I mean seriously?



most on topic post evah!


----------



## Madeline

Anyone else notice Art changed his avie?  He is not really white -- I fucking KNEW it.  Goddamned Obamarroid liebtrad commie  socialist pinko facsist is AFRICAN AMERICAN.

We gots to find the others, people, before it is too late.

Ya just KNOW there are spigots in white people's homes and businesses than DO NOT BELONG THERE, and their kids are drinking from them!

Find them before March 15th, or it will be too late!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Madeline said:


> Anyone else notice Art changed his avie?  He is not really white -- I fucking KNEW it.  Goddamned Obamarroid liebtrad commie  socialist pinko facsist is AFRICAN AMERICAN.
> 
> We gots to find the others, people, before it is too late.
> 
> Ya just KNOW there are spigots in white people's homes and businesses than DO NOT BELONG THERE, and their kids are drinking from them!
> 
> Find them before March 15th, or it will be too late!




what's happening on march 15th?

tax day?

i did my taxes last year suckers.


----------



## Jeremy

L.K.Eder said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice Art changed his avie?  He is not really white -- I fucking KNEW it.  Goddamned Obamarroid liebtrad commie  socialist pinko facsist is AFRICAN AMERICAN.
> 
> We gots to find the others, people, before it is too late.
> 
> Ya just KNOW there are spigots in white people's homes and businesses than DO NOT BELONG THERE, and their kids are drinking from them!
> 
> Find them before March 15th, or it will be too late!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's happening on march 15th?
> 
> tax day?
> 
> i did my taxes last year suckers.
Click to expand...


Don't ya know you have to do them *every* year sucka!?!?!?!


----------



## Valerie

What is it with the hose always sucking up to the spigots?


----------



## Madeline

Jeremy said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice Art changed his avie?  He is not really white -- I fucking KNEW it.  Goddamned Obamarroid liebtrad commie  socialist pinko facsist is AFRICAN AMERICAN.
> 
> We gots to find the others, people, before it is too late.
> 
> Ya just KNOW there are spigots in white people's homes and businesses than DO NOT BELONG THERE, and their kids are drinking from them!
> 
> Find them before March 15th, or it will be too late!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's happening on march 15th?
> 
> tax day?
> 
> i did my taxes last year suckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't ya know you have to do them *every* year sucka!?!?!?!
Click to expand...


On March 15, 2011, a Brown Dwarf will strike the Earth and kill all of us.

Now go have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Jeremy

Madeline said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's happening on march 15th?
> 
> tax day?
> 
> i did my taxes last year suckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ya know you have to do them *every* year sucka!?!?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On March 15, 2011, a Brown Dwarf will strike the Earth and kill all of us.
> 
> Now go have a lovely weekend.
Click to expand...


----------



## L.K.Eder

Jeremy said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice Art changed his avie?  He is not really white -- I fucking KNEW it.  Goddamned Obamarroid liebtrad commie  socialist pinko facsist is AFRICAN AMERICAN.
> 
> We gots to find the others, people, before it is too late.
> 
> Ya just KNOW there are spigots in white people's homes and businesses than DO NOT BELONG THERE, and their kids are drinking from them!
> 
> Find them before March 15th, or it will be too late!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's happening on march 15th?
> 
> tax day?
> 
> i did my taxes last year suckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't ya know you have to do them *every* year sucka!?!?!?!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jeremy

L.K.Eder said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's happening on march 15th?
> 
> tax day?
> 
> i did my taxes last year suckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ya know you have to do them *every* year sucka!?!?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## L.K.Eder

Madeline said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's happening on march 15th?
> 
> tax day?
> 
> i did my taxes last year suckers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ya know you have to do them *every* year sucka!?!?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On March 15, 2011, a Brown Dwarf will strike the Earth and kill all of us.
> 
> Now go have a lovely weekend.
Click to expand...


sounds kind of racist, kwim.

depends on how brown the dwarf is.

and what is his name?

stompy?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Valerie said:


> What is it with the hose always sucking up to the spigots?




that's some sweet hardware.


hose are attracted to gold and shiny hard things.


----------



## Madeline

L.K.Eder said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ya know you have to do them *every* year sucka!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On March 15, 2011, a Brown Dwarf will strike the Earth and kill all of us.
> 
> Now go have a lovely weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sounds kind of racist, kwim.
> 
> depends on how brown the dwarf is.
> 
> and what is his name?
> 
> stompy?
Click to expand...


It is no longer permissible to call anyone a racist here, so as to protect free speech.

Watch your ass, nutterfukker.


----------



## Jeremy

Madeline said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> On March 15, 2011, a Brown Dwarf will strike the Earth and kill all of us.
> 
> Now go have a lovely weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds kind of racist, kwim.
> 
> depends on how brown the dwarf is.
> 
> and what is his name?
> 
> stompy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is no longer permissible to call anyone a racist here, so as to protect free speech.
> 
> Watch your ass, nutterfukker.
Click to expand...


----------



## Madeline




----------



## L.K.Eder

Jeremy said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds kind of racist, kwim.
> 
> depends on how brown the dwarf is.
> 
> and what is his name?
> 
> stompy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is no longer permissible to call anyone a racist here, so as to protect free speech.
> 
> Watch your ass, nutterfukker.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



don't fear the previous admin.

i will take out the trash soon.

this thread is benghazi.


----------



## Ravi

I will smite you libtards. Smite you using only one finger to type.

Fucking libtard pussy mofo bumblebees.

Also, ****** was never an insult until you libtards made it an insult.

Suck that!


----------



## Valerie

Ravi said:


> I will smite you libtards. Smite you using only one finger to type.
> 
> Fucking libtard pussy mofo bumblebees.
> 
> Also, ****** was never an insult until you libtards made it an insult.
> 
> Suck that!





Hope in one hand and shit in the other and what have you got?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

TB0Go3 is gay.


----------



## Big Fitz

Madeline said:


> I dun want my neighbor to install union made spigots.  I just know if they do, my plumbing will break and I will lose my sexual prowess.
> 
> Which is awesome, as you all can tell.


Oh God!  I can't KNOW this!


----------



## Big Fitz

Valerie said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, my bad.     Poor Farrah...I was laughing at your hat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leave farrah alone.
> 
> 
> obama is gaddafi's secret lover.
> 
> formerly secret, i must say. their relationship was recently discovered by serious people and leaked on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask  me, I heard Gaddaffi is secretly Gene Simmons.
Click to expand...

Gadaffi's Jewish?  Who knew??


----------



## Big Fitz

Anguille said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that actually a snood?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be ridiculous. It is a puffy slouchy hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need to beret me!!
Click to expand...

Oh that pun touk a stretch.


----------



## jhadha

they look like a golden gun,..


----------

